# Sinamics S120 CU 320 Datum Uhrzeit einstellen



## superkato (12 Oktober 2014)

Hi,

ich habe nicht herausfinden können wie man das Datum und die Uhrzeit in der S120 CU320 PN einstellen kann. 
Im Meldearchiv wird immer 1990 angezeigt.

Würde mich um einen Tip sehr freuen.

VG
sK


----------



## zako (12 Oktober 2014)

Das geht mit den Parametern der CU p3100ff,

... wenn Du eine S7- Steuerung hast, dann gibt es hierfür Applikationsbeispiel:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/88231134


----------



## superkato (12 Oktober 2014)

danke genau das hab ich gesucht... habs wohl nicht gefunden weil ich immer mit dem Wort TIA v12 gesucht habe.


----------



## zako (12 Oktober 2014)

... Parameterzugriffe kann man im TIAP recht einfach mit FB286 (Multiparameteraufträge), bzw. FB287 (Einzelparameter Read/Write - dieser wurde erst vor kurzen eingeführt (ggf. erst ab V13?)) - wobei für S7-300/400 auch der "FB283" ins TIAP gewandert ist.


----------

